# Lanterna



## Info20160101 (29. Dez 2015)

Liebe Community,
wir sollen für die Uni mit Lanterna arbeiten. Leider habe ich weder eine Ahnung was das genau sein soll, noch wie es funktioniert und wie ich es in Netbeans einbinden kann. Könnte mir hierzu jemand eine Hilfestellung / Erklärung geben?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort! ( :

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Info20160101


----------



## Dukel (29. Dez 2015)

Lt. Google ist das eine Bibliothek für "Grafische Oberflächen" in der Konsole.


----------

